# My First Vid!



## ckliff (May 26, 2007)

My oldest son ran the cam and did the computer stuff at home. We hope to get better at this and create some really good stuff. Ekka needs competition!


----------



## moray (May 26, 2007)

First try? Amazingly good. You guys are in the wrong business--let someone else do that nasty tree work.


----------



## Ekka (May 27, 2007)

ckliff said:


> Ekka needs competition!



Crikey, I've been backing off the special effects and eye candy BS but now I gotta do all that again. LOL

Dead piece of junk, hey pssst, that rope over the service drop is a big no no here.:Eye: edit it out next time. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Oh, have you seen this thread? http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=48881

Good stuff and good job on the video. Cheers.


----------



## soutz (May 27, 2007)

nice, good use of the next tree over for the rig.ekka may have some competition.


----------



## ckliff (May 27, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Dead piece of junk, hey pssst, that rope over the service drop is a big no no here.:Eye: edit it out next time. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Oh, have you seen this thread? http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=48881



Dead junk makes great "explosive" flying pieces though. Fun to watch.

Didn't think anyone would notice the rope on service drop. Should have known better around here... Actually had a lineman show me that trick. Would like to hear from Clearance on its actual danger.

Yes, i've been reading the bore cut thread. I personally use the bore cut for most anything over 4" dbh, but have been reluctant to give opinions since I've been doing tree work only 5 years.

Thanks for the comments. Now I feel like I'm closer to the "big leagues".


----------



## Ekka (May 27, 2007)

Issue is rope is conductive ... well, if dirty and wet etc but a no no.

Also service drops in many places are classified coated not insulated. Must be treated as live wire.

Just things you need to know WHEN MAKING VIDEOS.  

I only bore cut where necessary, 90% is standard back cuts, each to their own though as long as tree comes down nice.


----------



## Treeman587 (May 31, 2007)

deleted thought, sorry.

We all know how things get done in the real world.
You are right, Someone may mistake a video for an education and do it on the wrong wire


----------



## pbtree (Jun 1, 2007)

Good video - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anthony909 (Jul 31, 2007)

nice vid glad to see someone wearin chaps LOL:spam: didn know they had a spam icon. ha


----------

